# LOTR Online. I might just buy it



## Prefx (Mar 14, 2006)

It's a shame you won't be able to play orcs or trolls (from what I can see right now), but the graphics look stunning, and I'm sure the community will be HUGE.

http://lotro.turbine.com/index.php?page_id=82

Anyone else interested in this game that is supposed to come out this year?


----------



## Elvendon (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought about it, but the class system seems a little boring... quite combat heavy, not much magic (except the Sages... who seem a bit soulless)


----------



## mikeo (Mar 16, 2006)

I've sort of given up on the MMORPG thing - I tried DAoC, EverQuest, and WoW - in each case, I got tired of it after about a month. The main problems for me were leveling (tedious) and the combat (point and click).

If an RPG game were to come out which had proper FPS style fighting (like the lightsabre duelling in that jedi knight game) I'd be far more interested - something where your skill as a fighter is down to your practice and how well you're doing on a given day, instead of a set of "skill numbers" and a random number generator. I'm hoping DarkFall might meet these criteria - will have to wait and see. http://www.darkfallonline.com/

But then, it'll probably still have the "kill 50 rabid squirrels to hit the next level, after which you can hunt DIRE rabid squirrels to reach the next level, after which you can hunt..." sort of treadmill. This is why I like FPSs - you can just jump in and play. A new FPS with a fantasy theme would be cool.


----------



## Quokka (Mar 17, 2006)

Going Off topic but I sort of agree with Mikeo, though Ive never been one for FPS. Ive always been waiting for a solid RPG that combines and balances the skill of a tekken/soul caliber game with RPG pogression and storyline/world.

I spent a ridiculous amount of hours on a MUD years ago and played some MMORPG since but it occurred to me playing _Runescape_ That I spent years studying so that I wouldnt have to spend my life in manual labour and not only had I just I spent hours and hours watching a little guy hitting a rock with a pick just to be able to hit the next coloured rock, I had been paying for the privilage!


----------



## andy_ice (Apr 6, 2006)

i want to play the lotr rpg loads, been waiting for it for ages, the only thing is i think itll be a subscription game, because most turbine games are


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 23, 2006)

I followed their forums for quite a while and finally I decided they were making anothe EQ clone with the LOTR title. My only question is why can't someone make a new game and evovle the MMOG into the next phase...

Well maybe someone is...check this game out

http://www.agesofathiria.com/

The thing about this project is, and I have been in their secure forums for nearly 2 years now, but the thing about this game is they are making it REALISTIC!

If you murder someone in game you can be put to death for it if you are caught which means you re-roll your character. Read the entire FAQ and register to the forums but be warned this project is being self funded by the development team and its might take a few more years yet. The reason they are self funding this game is so that they have complete control to make the game the way they want it and not have to answer to any investors.

The main focus of this game will be a dynamic storyline brought to the game by the developers who will play the game with the players as gods. The game will be one server that is linked all over the globe. So as you travel the game world you travel to new servers located in different countries in the real world. What this does is it allows the Dev's to play as gods and the game is really one BIG server, so they only need to maintain one storyline instead of a storyline for say 80 servers like WOW has.

Rahl


----------



## Boaz (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm gonna need to hear some great comments about LOTRO to play... either that or have all my friend buy it, then I'll play.

Darkfall's political structure and Age of Athiria's consequence based reality seem promising.


----------



## Weasel Soup (Nov 5, 2006)

It sounds promising but any MMORPG vet will find similarities to any other game, its a bit inevitable.

The Monster play idea sounds interesting as do some of the other subtleties.

Doubt youll see much magic due to keeping with the story though, Wouldnt be right to have thousands of Gandolfs 

But truth be told im looking forward to it , its pretty and the beta journals seem to indicate its quite playable.


----------

